# LGD Colors



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 13, 2014)

Curious what colors your LGD are. Please post pictures. I saw one that is supposed to be GP/Anatolian that is almost the color of a golden retriever.  Any way that's possible?


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 14, 2014)

LoneOakGoats said:


> Curious what colors your LGD are. Please post pictures. I saw one that is supposed to be GP/Anatolian that is almost the color of a golden retriever.  Any way that's possible?


As far as Tornjaks go, Thor is White and Sable, an acceptable color. I've seen white and Black, White and Brown/Fawn, Tri-color all three......all acceptable by the breed standard. White with mottling of various color is pretty common for Tornjak.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 14, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## hilarie (Feb 14, 2014)

What a gorgeous animal!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2014)

The Anatolian Shepherd has many color varieties.  All colors are acceptable. 
The Great Pyrenees is white but can have some markings... not to cover more than 1/3 of the body though. 
The Pyrenean Mastiff also has a base white color but markings are allowable- no more than 50% of the coat.

A GP/Anatolian can produce a golden color but I would be suspect if it was a "red" golden color. Golden Retrievers can vary in color from honey gold to red gold.



@Timberdoodle - He is a handsome fellow!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2014)

A few months ago I had a lady send me some pics and ask me what I thought about her "pick" from a litter of "great Pyrenees" puppies. 

I told her the puppies were adorable but not Great Pyrenees.

She said the "breeder" said they were all purebred GP and told her GP's can be born light brown.


I told her GP's are not light brown with black masks. That obviously there was a different daddy in the mix there.
Recommended she not get the pup.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2014)

@babsbag had a litter last year... I remembered they were born in Jan... 

http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...oh-dear-the-last-one.22668/page-5#post-303964

there are more pics on 8 and 10 and later in the thread...
LOTS of pups and interesting colors! 

One day I am gonna trade with Babs!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 15, 2014)

Here are two of the pups from the litter that Southern mentioned; and a picture of their dam. The rest of the pups from this litter were white. The previous litter she had 2 blacks and a brown. The dam is an Anatolian/pyr/ovcharka/akbash mix and the sire is a maremma/pyr mix.

People think that the dam is a yellow lab when they first see her.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, I didn't expect the different colors!  Beautiful!


----------



## EsquireCaucasians (Apr 22, 2014)

Colors:  A Caucasian Ovcharka I imported from the Georgian Republic 15 years ago.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Apr 23, 2014)

He is stunning!


----------



## EsquireCaucasians (Apr 23, 2014)

LoneOakGoats said:


> He is stunning!



Thank you.  I groomed stacked and photographed by myself and had to work a bit on getting this pic.  I was younger then, much easier than today


----------



## Prairie Farm Woman (Apr 26, 2014)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 23, 2015)

Here is my boy Rumely whom is a Great Pyr/Saint Bernard. His dad was a black and white pyr. mom was a short haired bernard/Maremma. Mom looked just like a bernard as did 3 of the 11 puppies. 2 puppies were black and white, some puppies were brown and white and others were this golden coloring and white, all white or white with patches of the golden coloring. We get asked what breed he is and people are shocked he is not part golden retriever . The vet argued with us on it until his third visit where he gained 10 pounds in a week (worm infested and struggling to find a food he could digest properly and all). NOW he knows that he is part bernard  After his nasty case of hook worms was cleared up with 6 rounds of worming and very strong doses he grew much faster. When we found a food he was able to get proper nutrition from he grew even quicker. He is 9 months old and still growing but 98.5 pounds his last visit to the vets. He really confuses people with his coloring, even us, but he is definitely that mix! Bernard body build, mentality  and pyr awesomeness. He is a little on the slooooow side of learning his job and other things but he is catching on nicely! All 10 of his siblings are 27-30#s smaller than he is. They all have a pyr build and instincts.


----------

